# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Congress Lets Obama ignore War Powers Act in Libya

## FrankRep

Barack Obama, Dictator-in-chief


Congress allows Obama to ignore the War Powers Act requirement to report to Congress on the military action he and our NATO allies have initiated in Libya.

*Congress Lets Obama ignore War Powers Act in Libya*


Jack Kenny | The New American
31 May 2011


=========


*Related News:*

Bruce Fein targeting Obama With Impeachment Over Libya War

Bill to End Obama's Libya's War Attracts Bipartisan Support

Rep. Justin Amash Calls Libya Action Unconstitutional

Harry Reid Shuts Down Senate After Rand Paul Libya Maneuver

Clinton: Obama Will Ignore Congress on Libya War

The Bush-Obama-Neocon Doctrine

Libya: The $600 Million War

United Nations, Obama Fighting Alongside Al-Qaeda in Libya

Libya Costs Will Undermine GOP Savings

Ron Paul, Kucinich Seek to Defund "Impeachable" War on Libya

Obama, Clinton, and Biden Agree: War on Libya Is Unconstitutional

United Nations Trumps Constitution, Congress in President's Undeclared War on Libya

A Real Cost/Benefit Analysis of Libyan Intervention

Libya: One Quagmire Too Far?

On Libya, It's the Beltway Interventionists vs. Ron Paul and the Founders

A Bad Investment: Blowback in the Middle East

Proper Use of the U.S. Military

----------


## acptulsa

The Great Constitutionalist had more important things to do than obey the Constitution.  Like further trashing it with the PATRIOT Act extension.  And kissing Teh Queen's royal arse.

----------


## virgil47

Of course congress won't do anything. He is not even a U.S. citizen and they know it! If they try to stop him the rest of the country will be let in on the fact that the congress is as a whole is so stupid as to allow itself to be controlled by an illegal alien.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The US will eventually covertly fund the Rebel Terrorist in Libya through CIA/State Department funds... just watch.

The House of Representatives will vote on Dennis Kucinich's amendment this week: http://www.americanpendulum.com/2011...libya-growing/

*Congress Rebukes Administration on Libyan War; Sets the Stage for the Kucinich War Powers Act Vote Next Week Washington D.C.* 




> (May 26, 2011) – Today, the House of Representatives passed two  amendments to the National Defense Authorization Act that strongly  signaled growing Congressional discontent with the war on Libya. *The two  votes set the stage for the upcoming vote on Kucinich’s resolution to  direct the President to withdraw U.S. Armed Forces from military  operations in Libya.*
> 
>  “Congress is not satisfied with the blank check that this  administration has written for itself to conduct the Libyan war,” said  Kucinich. “Congress has made it clear that the Libyan war has not been  authorized as required by the Constitution and the War Powers Act.”
> 
> 
>  Today, an amendment to the National Defense Authorization Act by Rep.  Scott Garrett (NJ) represented the House’s first rejection of the war  in Libya. The Garrett amendment clarified that passage of the Defense  Authorization Act should not be interpreted as authorizing military  operations in Libya.
>  Another amendment by John Conyers, Jr. (MI) set firm boundaries on  U.S. involvement by prohibiting the introduction of ground troops in  Libya.
>  “Congress has drawn a line in the sand. We will not stand for mission  creep that puts boots on the ground in Libya. Further attempts to  expand the Libyan war will not be tolerated,” stated Kucinich.
>  Next week, the House is expected to vote on Kucinich’s resolution  based on the War Powers Resolution that would require the President to  withdraw U.S. Armed Forces from military operations in Libya.

----------


## galantarie

http://news.antiwar.com/2011/05/30/h...ing-libya-war/
Unfortunately, Obama carries the majority of Congresses votes. But we can always hope....Still, even if it passes, will the "Commander-in-Chief" obey?

----------


## galantarie

PROOF OF NATO/USA GROUND TROOPS FIGHTING & HELPING THE REBELS IN LIBYA

Al-Jazeera footage captures ‘western troops on the ground’ in Libya
Shown meter at 02:08 -02:23 of VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7On6u...layer_embedded...

Julian Borger and Martin Chulov guardian.co.uk, Monday 30 May 2011 15.33 BST Article history

Armed westerners have been filmed on the front line with rebels near Misrata in the first apparent confirmation that foreign special forces are playing an active role in the Libyan conflict.

A group of six westerners are clearly visible in a report by al-Jazeera from Dafniya, described as the westernmost point of the rebel lines west of the town of Misrata. Five of them were armed and wearing sand-coloured clothes, peaked caps, and cotton Arab scarves.

The sixth, apparently the most senior of the group, was carrying no visible weapon and wore a pink, short-sleeve shirt. He may be an intelligence officer. The group is seen talking to rebels and then quickly leaving on being spotted by the television crew.

The footage emerged as South Africa’s president, Jacob Zuma, arrived in Tripoli in an attempt to broker a ceasefire. He described reports that he would ask Muammar Gaddafi to step down as “misleading”, and said he would instead focus on humanitarian measures and ways to implement a plan concocted by the African Union for Libya make a transition to democratic rule but not seek Gaddafi’s exile.

The westerners were seen by al-Jazeera on rebel lines late last week, days before British and French attack helicopters are due to join the Nato campaign. They are likely to be deployed on the outskirts of Misrata, from where pro-Gaddafi forces continue to shell rebel positions to the east.

There have been numerous reports in the British press that SAS soldiers are acting as spotters in Libya to help Nato warplanes target pro-Gaddafi forces. In March, six special forces soldiers and two MI6 officers were detained by rebel fighters when they landed on an abortive mission to meet rebel leaders in Benghazi, in an embarrassing episode for the SAS.

The group was withdrawn soon afterwards and a new “liaison team” sent in its place. Asked for comment on Monday, a Ministry of Defence spokeswoman said: “We don’t have any forces out there.”

The subject is sensitive as the UN security council resolution in March authorising the use of force in Libya specifically excludes “a foreign occupation force of any form on any part of Libyan territory”.

The westerners were seen by al-Jazeera on rebel lines late last week, days before British and French attack helicopters are due to join the Nato campaign. They are likely to be deployed on the outskirts of Misrata, from where pro-Gaddafi forces continue to shell rebel positions to the east.

There have been numerous reports in the British press that SAS soldiers are acting as spotters in Libya to help Nato warplanes target pro-Gaddafi forces. In March, six special forces soldiers and two MI6 officers were detained by rebel fighters when they landed on an abortive mission to meet rebel leaders in Benghazi, in an embarrassing episode for the SAS.

The group was withdrawn soon afterwards and a new “liaison team” sent in its place. Asked for comment on Monday, a Ministry of Defence spokeswoman said: “We don’t have any forces out there.”

The subject is sensitive as the UN security council resolution in March authorising the use of force in Libya specifically excludes “a foreign occupation force of any form on any part of Libyan territory”.

----------


## galantarie

This is old news (from March) that must be read: http://axisoflogic.com/artman/publis...le_62645.shtml
Britain said on Sunday it was to add more nuclear tipped DU “bunker-busting” bombs to the arsenal its warplanes are using over Libya, such weapons it said are sending a message to Gadhafi. Gadhafi denies attacking civilians, saying his forc...es were obliged to act to contain armed criminal gangs and al Qaeda militants. He says the NATO intervention is an act of colonial aggression aimed at grabbing Libya’s plentiful oil reserves. 

U.S. Admiral Samuel Locklear, commander of the Joint Operations Command at Naples, declined to comment on whether NATO would put forces on the ground but suggested a small force may be needed to help the rebels.Britain said the Enhanced Paveway III bombs, each weighing nearly a tonne and capable of penetrating the roof or wall of a reinforced building, had arrived at the Italian air base from where British warplanes fly missions over Libya. NATO is now closer toward putting its troops on Libyan soil.
Attack helicopters
Further deepening their involvement, Britain and France have said they will deploy attack helicopters over Libya to better pick out pro-Gadhafi forces. 

Libyan state television reported that NATO air strikes killed 13 people in Zlitan on Monday, the next town westwards on the coast road toward Tripoli from Misrata. 

The state news agency Jana also reported that NATO air strikes hit the Tiji area, near the Western Mountain town of Nalut, overnight, causing “human and material losses.” 

Copyright 2011 *Thomson Reuters*

FROM 28 MARCH 2011:
World News
A CIA commander for the Libyan rebels 

by Patrick Martin
WSWS
Monday, 28 Mar 2011

28 March 2011
The Libyan National Council, the Benghazi-based group that speaks for the rebel forces fighting the Gaddafi regime, has appointed a long-time CIA collaborator to head its military operations. The selection of Khalifa Hifter, a former colonel in the Libyan army, was reported by McClatchy Newspapers Thursday and the new military chief was interviewed by a correspondent for ABC News on Sunday night.

Hifter’s arrival in Benghazi was first reported by Al Jazeera on March 14, followed by a flattering portrait in the virulently pro-war British tabloid the Daily Mail on March 19. The Daily Mail described Hifter as one of the “two military stars of the revolution” who “had recently returned from exile in America to lend the rebel ground forces some tactical coherence.” The newspaper did not refer to his CIA connections.

McClatchy Newspapers published a profile of Hifter on Sunday. Headlined “New Rebel Leader Spent Much of Past 20 years in Suburban Virginia,” the article notes that he was once a top commander for the Gaddafi regime, until “a disastrous military adventure in Chad in the late 1980s.”

Hifter then went over to the anti-Gaddafi opposition, eventually emigrating to the United States, where he lived until two weeks ago when he returned to Libya to take command in Benghazi.

The McClatchy profile concluded, “Since coming to the United States in the early 1990s, Hifter lived in suburban Virginia outside Washington, DC.” It cited a friend who “said he was unsure exactly what Hifter did to support himself, and that Hifter primarily focused on helping his large family.”

To those who can read between the lines, this profile is a thinly disguised indication of Hifter’s role as a CIA operative. How else does a high-ranking former Libyan military commander enter the United States in the early 1990s, only a few years after the Lockerbie bombing, and then settle near the US capital, except with the permission and active assistance of US intelligence agencies? Hifter actually lived in Vienna, Virginia, about five miles from CIA headquarters in Langley, for two decades.

The agency was very familiar with Hifter’s military and political work. A Washington Post report of March 26, 1996 describes an armed rebellion against Gaddafi in Libya and uses a variant spelling of his name. The article cites witnesses to the rebellion who report that “its leader is Col. Khalifa Haftar, of a contra-style group based in the United States called the Libyan National Army.”

The comparison is to the “contra” terrorist forces financed and armed by the US government in the 1980s against the Sandinista government in Nicaragua. The Iran-Contra scandal, which rocked the Reagan administration in 1986-87, involved the exposure of illegal US arms sales to Iran, with the proceeds used to finance the contras in defiance of a congressional ban. Congressional Democrats covered up the scandal and rejected calls to impeach Reagan for sponsoring the flagrantly illegal activities of a cabal of former intelligence operatives and White House aides.

A 2001 book, Manipulations africaines, published by Le Monde diplomatique, traces the CIA connection even further back, to 1987, reporting that Hifter, then a colonel in Gaddafi’s army, was captured fighting in Chad in a Libyan-backed rebellion against the US-backed government of Hissène Habré. He defected to the Libyan National Salvation Front (LNSF), the principal anti-Gaddafi group, which had the backing of the American CIA. He organized his own militia, which operated in Chad until Habré was overthrown by a French-supported rival, Idriss Déby, in 1990.

According to this book, “the Haftar force, created and financed by the CIA in Chad, vanished into thin air with the help of the CIA shortly after the government was overthrown by Idriss Déby.” The book also cites a Congressional Research Service report of December 19, 1996 that the US government was providing financial and military aid to the LNSF and that a number of LNSF members were relocated to the United States.

This information is available to anyone who conducts even a cursory Internet search, but it has not been reported by the corporate-controlled media in the United States, except in the dispatch from McClatchy, which avoids any reference to the CIA. None of the television networks, busily lauding the “freedom fighters” of eastern Libya, has bothered to report that these forces are now commanded by a longtime collaborator of US intelligence services.

Nor have the liberal and “left” enthusiasts of the US-European intervention in Libya taken note. They are too busy hailing the Obama administration for its multilateral and “consultative” approach to war, supposedly so different from the unilateral and “cowboy” approach of the Bush administration in Iraq. That the result is the same—death and destruction raining down on the population, the trampling of the sovereignty and independence of a former colonial country—means nothing to these apologists for imperialism.

The role of Hifter, aptly described 15 years ago as the leader of a “contra-style group,” demonstrates the real class forces at work in the Libyan tragedy. Whatever genuine popular opposition was expressed in the initial revolt against the corrupt Gaddafi dictatorship, the rebellion has been hijacked by imperialism.

The US and European intervention in Libya is aimed not at bringing “democracy” and “freedom,” but at installing in power stooges of the CIA who will rule while allowing the imperialist powers to loot the country’s oil resources and use Libya as a base of operations against the popular revolts sweeping the Middle East and North Africa.

Source: WSWS

----------


## galantarie

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...67ab68293e.581 
 
French lawyers plan Libya lawsuit against Sarkozy 
(AFP) – 13 hours ago

TRIPOLI — Two French lawyers said they planned to initiate legal proceedings against French President Nicolas Sarkozy on Monday for crimes against humanity over the NATO-led military campaign in Libya.A Libyan justice ministry official Ibrahim Boukhzam told reporters in Tripoli that Jacques Vergès
 
and Roland Dumas  
had offered to represent families he said were victims of the NATO bombing campaign.

“The two lawyers are going to file a complaint in the French courts in the name of the Libyan families,” Boukhzam said, at a press conference on Sunday attended by 30 representatives of the families.

Verges, whose past clients include Nazi war criminal Klaus Barbie and Carlos the Jackal, denounced a “French state led by hoodlums and killers.

“We are going to break the wall of silence,” he added.

Dumas, a former socialist minister, said the NATO mission, which was meant to protect civilians, was in fact killing them.

He denounced what he described as “a brutal assault against a sovereign country” and said he was ready to defend Libyan leader Moamer Kadhafi should he ever be brought before the International Criminal Court (ICC).

Earlier this month ICC chief prosecutor Luis Moreno-Ocampo asked for arrest warrants for Kadhafi, his son Seif al-Islam, and his brother-in-law Abdullah Senussi as part of an investigation into crimes against humanity.

On March 19, Sarkozy announced the launch of military action in Libya, backed by Western countries and Arab allies, as Kadhafi’s forces threatened the rebel-held city of Benghazi.

A French warplane was the first to fly bombing attaks on Libya, by aircraft leaving out-of Solenzara, Corsica.
Dumas and Verges were speaking at the end of a two-day visit to Libya. They said they would begin legal proceedings on their return to France on Monday.

Copyright © 2011 AFP. All rights reserved

Libye : Roland Dumas et Jacques Vergès vont porter plainte contre Nicolas Sarkozy 

  (A Picture of Sarkozy before haircut to be French President)

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

RON PAUL was unable to stop the House from passing The World War ACT 

 Once this Bill passes the American Senate, the USA will not only be permanently under MARSHALL LAW, but it will be legal to assassinate anyone, anywhere in the world which the USA wants to "take-out". It will be the American law to be able ...to invade any country under the pretext of "Amerian National Interest" (not that the USA does not already; but, before this bill, it was considered an illegal Act of War against the American Constitution). Actually, with this law, there are no longer any human rights left in America; and anyone who disagrees with the American Government, not only is considered a traitor and can be incarcerated or executed--even before any trial. With the already passed Patriotic Act, all communications are 100% monitored and there is no need for a house warrant. What happened to America? If this does not prove that the NAZIs have taken America over, nothing does. People are too blind (enjoying their popular entertainment and media News) in America to even begin noticing what is occurring. Also with Media Games and War TV series made so popular, the populace has been conditioned to be very hardened of heart and even blood-thirsty! Meanwhile also, the American populace is also being culled, by inducting poor young people into Army Careers---where they are expendable as FLIES....And horrific catastrophies are being artificially created to wipe-out masses of the populace, etc.

How hypocritical is the USA to condemn a nation and great man as Moammar Gadhafi who would never dream of harming ANY one, much less the children of His Nation of the Jamahiriya!

America's OFFICE OF HOMELAND SECURITY:
the AMERICAN "Homeland Security ACT" extension was also passed in the USA the other day, enabling all personal information [inc. teens and children and senior citizens/ ALL/EVERYON...E & ANIMALS too] on all passenger jets coming in or out of the USA to be kept on file for a minimum of 15 years....And the U.S.-government can use that information for any purpose they wish to use it. This was in contradiction to many European State Laws---who hold "minor" information only, for a max of 5 years. A request was already presented to the World Court in Belgium to enforce this law even onto un-co-operative European States, and to extend this legally to the Arab Nations as well. THE USA/NATO intend to POLICE THE ENTIRE WORLD: THIS IS REAL NWO INTERNATIONAL- NAZISM

There are 6 pages to the American" WORLD-WAR ACT" 
STATEMENT OF ADMINISTRATION POLICY
H.R. 1540 – National Defense Authorization Act for FY 2012
(Rep. McKeon (R-CA) and 1 cosponsor)
PDF file: http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/defa...r_20110524.pdf 

 Rand Paul, in the Senate, was unfortunately defeated, Obama signs virtually: More terror to Follow!
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43180202...-capitol_hill/

----------


## galantarie

. 1, 2011 3:17 PM ET

US House puts off vote on Libya resolution

DONNA CASSATADONNA CASSATA, Associated Press 

WASHINGTON (AP) — The House postponed a vote on a resolution demanding an end to U.S. involvement in Libya amid fears that Democrats and Republicans would unite in backing the measure and hand President Barack Obama an embarrassing foreign policy defeat.

The Republican leadership had scheduled a vote Wednesday on the resolution by Rep. Dennis Kucinich, a Democrat, that "directs the president to remove United States Armed Forces from Libya ... not later than 15 days after the adoption" of the measure. The vote was delayed as the leadership and Obama administration realized frustrated lawmakers likely would support it.

Nearly three months after Obama launched air strikes to back the rebels battling Moammar Gadhafi, lawmakers are exasperated with the administration's inability to spell out a strategy, said one Republican leadership aide, speaking on condition of anonymity to freely describe the situation.

Forces loyal to Gadhafi and the rebels remain in a standoff as NATO and its partners in the military campaign to protect Libyan civilians said Wednesday they have decided to extend their mission for another 90 days

House Republicans plan to hold a special meeting Thursday to weigh Congress' next steps, including the possibility of rescheduling a vote on the resolution.

In a statement, Kucinich said the Republican leadership told him the vote had been delayed to obtain more information and consult with the administration.

"I am disappointed that the president and leadership feel the need to buy even more time to shore up support for the war in Libya," Kucinich said. "It's not surprising that some are now wondering if a preliminary vote count on my resolution came out in favor of defending the (U.S.) Constitution."

Kucinich said Obama violated the Constitution because only Congress has the power to declare war. The lawmaker also said Obama violated the War Powers Act requiring congressional authorization 60 days after the start of military operations.

Obama spokesman Jay Carney defended the U.S. action in Libya, and said Obama is not exceeding his powers in keeping the U.S. involved in the NATO-led campaign.

Associated Press
Copyright 2011 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
News Topics: Constitutions, Legislature, Government and politics
People, Places and Companies: Barack Obama, Dennis Kucinich, Muammar Gaddafi, Jay Carney, Libya, Middle East, United States

----------


## galantarie

Rooney Resolution: Obama in Violation of War Powers Act
Requires Withdrawal from Libya unless Congress Authorizes Action by 19June 
Washington, D.C. – U.S. Rep. Tom Rooney (FL-16) today introduced a resolution declaring that President Obama is in violation of the War Powers Resolution, and requiring the withdrawal of U.S. forces from Libya unless Congress authorizes military action by June 19.

“President Obama is in clear violation of the War Powers Resolution, and he continues to ignore the role of Congress under the Constitution,” Rooney said. “My resolution reasserts the power of the legislative branch and tells the President that if he wants to fight a war in Libya, he needs to make his case to Congress. 

“The President claims he does not need authorization because military action is ‘limited’ and led by NATO, but neither the Constitution nor the War Powers Resolution provide any illusion that if an act war is small or NATO-led, then it is not an act of war.

“The President’s initial pledge that military action in Libya would be over in ‘days, not weeks’ has been proven woefully inaccurate, as NATO Commanders just announced that the mission will continue for at least another three months. As the scope of this fight grows, our armed forces deserve a conversation between the President and Congress to explain why it’s critical to send them into harm’s way. Our taxpayers deserve to know how much we’re spending on this war and why it is in our national security interests.”

Under the War Powers Resolution, the President must obtain Congressional authorization for military action that lasts longer than 60 days. If Congress does not authorize military action, the President must withdraw troops within 30 days. The 60-day authorization deadline expired on May 20, and the 30-day withdrawal deadline expires on June 19.

Rooney’s resolution is available here.
……………………………………………………………
(Original Signature of Member)
112TH CONGRESS
1ST SESSION
H. CON. RES. l
Expressing the sense of Congress that the President is in violation of the
War Powers Resolution regarding the use of United States Armed Forces
in Libya, and for other purposes.
IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
Mr. ROONEY submitted the following concurrent resolution; which was referred
to the Committee on lllllllllllllll
CONCURRENT RESOLUTION
Expressing the sense of Congress that the President is in
violation of the War Powers Resolution regarding the
use of United States Armed Forces in Libya, and for
other purposes.
1 Resolved by the House of Representatives (the Senate
2 concurring), That the President is in violation of the War
3 Powers Resolution regarding the use of United States
4 Armed Forces in Libya and, if the President does not ob5
tain congressional authorization for the use of the Armed
6 Forces in Libya by June 19, 2011, the President should
VerDate Nov 24 2008 16:04 Jun 01, 2011 Jkt 000000 PO 00000 Frm 00001 Fmt 6652 Sfmt 6201 C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MASYNNES\APPLICATION DATA\SOFTQUAD\XMETAL\
June 1, 2011 (4:04 p.m.)
F:\M12\ROONEY\ROONEY_022.XML
f:\VHLC6011160111.401.xml (499023|4)
2
1 remove the Armed Forces from Libya and the region as
2 soon as practicable after such date.

http://www.mrctv.org/videos/rep-tom-...peration-libya
http://www.mrctv.org/videos/rep-tom-...peration-libya

*Rep. Tom Rooney Recommends Cutting Funding Of The Military Operation In Libya | MRC TV 
www.mrctv.org*

<iframe title="MRC TV video player" width="640" height="360" src="http://www.mrctv.org/embed/102111" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## galantarie

Does Obama Pray?:
In March, *Putin Tells Those Responsible For Civilian Casualities To Pray* 
_Reuters_ reported on Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin’s comments on Libya:

 
 [Putin] said on Tuesday that all those responsible for civilian casualties in Libya should pray for the salvation of their own souls.

Putin urged all responsible for Libya deaths to pray



On *30 DEC. 2009*, Moammar Gadhafi publicly gave his interpretation of _"The Sermon on the Mount"._  He said to his audience of Church leaders and others:



> "What did Jesus say when he went up on the mountain and addressed the people? He said:” Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth.” In other words, he is asking people to be decent and meek, not colonialists, terrorists, bigots, hateful of other nations or marauding invaders. 
> “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall have mercy.” Who does God have mercy on? He has mercy on those who have mercy on others. As for those who destroy people, strike with rockets, smart bombs and cruise missiles, crush children under the tracks of tanks, are they among the merciful? These He will punish because they are not among the merciful, and violate the teachings of Jesus. “Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth, and blessed are the pure of heart, for they shall see God,” Those who are pure of heart shall see God. As for those of dark hearts, who commit genocide, hate mankind, occupy lands, enslave their people and treat them like animals, they shall not see God. 
> The ones who shall see God are those who are pure of heart; whose hearts are pure of colonialism, hatred, envy and spite. These are the people who shall see God. He who follows Jesus will be pure of heart, merciful and meek. If he believes in Jesus and is a true Christian, such will be his principles. 
> But where are these teachings, in view of what is happening today in Iraq, Guantanamo, and Palestine, and what happened in Vietnam, the Philippines, in the two world wars, and the use of atom bombs in Japan ？ Do they have the right to say,” We are Christians,”? Never! 
> Blessed is the oppressed on earth, for they shall enter the Kingdom of Heaven, not the marauders and the tyrants on earth. Those have no place in Heaven; rather, they will be consigned to the lowest pit in Hell. 
> Jesus says,” From him who takes away you cloak, do not withhold you tunic either,”, and he said to them,” You have heard it said ‘an eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth’’, because that is found in the Torah, “but I say unto you, he who beats you on the cheek offer him the other cheek.” “He who walks a step towards you, walk a mile towards him,” In other words, if someone wants to befriend you, cooperates with you, ends his quarrel with you, and takes a step towards you; you should walk a mile towards him. These are the teachings of Christ. He also said to them, “No man can serve two masters…You cannot serve God and money,” How can capitalism now be compatible with the teachings of Christ? 
> Abraham himself used to worship the sun, the moon and the stars. He could not be blamed for that, because he only came to know God when God himself told him. God told him,” I created them all, the sun, the moon and the stars that you worship, and the whole world,’ Then Abraham said,” Now, I have seen the light”. 
> We only came to know about the resurrection, the Day of Judgment, and Heaven and Hell when God told us. Otherwise, we would have still been in the dark. The only religion we should adhere to is the religion of God. He who adheres to it believes in what God said to us. But if you disobey God’s words, then that is solely your concern, and you have to bear responsibility for that. "


EXCERPTED FROM: _"The Meeting of the Brother Leader with the Heads of Churches Present throughout the Great Jamahiriya, the Ambassadors of Friendly Countries, and Political, Religious and Cultural Figures in Libyan Society"_

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

It's been revealed/confirmed by Congressman Sherman (D-CA) through his amendment on the house floor, one day prior to the vote on Dennis Kucinich's Libyan withdrawal Bill H.R. 54, that the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has been funneling funds to Libyan Rebels. Still, add all the Alpha agencies together on this one.




> *The US will eventually covertly fund the Rebel Terrorist in Libya through CIA/State Department funds... just watch.*
> 
> The House of Representatives will vote on Dennis Kucinich's amendment this week: http://www.americanpendulum.com/2011...libya-growing/
> 
> *Congress Rebukes Administration on Libyan War; Sets the Stage for the Kucinich War Powers Act Vote Next Week Washington D.C.*

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...67ab68293e.581 
> 
> Libye : Roland Dumas et Jacques Vergès vont porter plainte contre Nicolas Sarkozy 
> 
>   (A Picture of Sarkozy before haircut to be French President)


 Dude what the hell is with posting all this French President Generator MORPH JUNK? Use this link folks if you want to play with this garbage: http://www.zanorg.com/prodperso/president.htm

----------


## galantarie

IACenter.org

Tell Congress: Use War Powers Act to Stop Bombing Libya! End NATO Massacres of Imams and Other Civilians!
Tell Congress: Use War Powers Act to Stop Bombing Libya! End NATO Massacres of Imams and Other Civilians!

SIGN online petition at iacenter.org/africa/libyawarpowersact to send messages to House and Senate Foreign Relations Committees, congressional leaders, the Obama administration, the U.N. Secretary-General, Security Council, General Assembly President and member states, and the national and international media

On May 19 the war against Libya will reach its 60-day mark. On that date this criminal war will be in explicit violation of the War Powers Act.

The War Powers Act is a U.S. law that grew out of the struggle against the war in Vietnam. It requires a president involved in a military conflict lasting longer than 60 days to come before Congress for authorization to continue the war.

Knowing that this war is immoral, illegal and based on lies, the Obama administration has refused to address the reasons behind initiating yet another war after years of death and destruction in Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iraq.

In the past 57 days of a war that was promoted as a "humanitarian intervention" to enforce a "no-fly zone," the U.S. and NATO have conducted more than 2,500 bombing missions.

A May 13 NATO bombing killed 11 Islamic religious leaders and injured 47 other members of a highly publicized, unarmed religious peace delegation of 150 Imams and other Islamic leaders. The NATO command has acknowledged the attack occurred.

This was a deliberate, targeted massacre by U.S./NATO aircraft. The religious leaders were gathered to attempt a meeting of peace and reconciliation with the NATO-supported opposition. The attack occurred in the city of Brega, which is 500 miles east of Tripoli and close to the area under opposition control.

Since time immemorial, in every country and culture, peace delegations, religious delegations and unarmed envoys traveling under white flags have been accorded respect and safe passage, especially in war zones.

U.S./NATO Command, with reconnaissance predator drones that are able to read a license on a car, knew exactly what this large, highly respected Islamic peace delegation was, where the delegates were staying and what their announced purpose was.

This latest NATO airstrike is a most grievous war crime. It is an unprecedented new level of international lawlessness and it reveals a dangerous escalation of the war on Muslim people. It comes on top of the ongoing criminal assassination attempts on Col. Gadhafi that have already killed his son and three of his grandchildren.

NATO bombs have hit numerous civilian targets including the Libyan Down's Syndrome Society, a school that provided speech therapy, handicrafts and sports sessions for disabled children. NATO Planning Staff claim that "All NATO targets are military targets,"

And the New York Times reports that Gen. Sir David Richards, Britain's top military commander, is propsing that NATO target Libyan "infrastructure," including electrical power grids and fuel dumps, in government held areas. Such targeting would be an attack on the civilian population that would constitute a war crime according to the Geneva Conventions.

We believe the people of Libya, North Africa, the Middle East, the U.S. and the world deserve a debate on the need to immediately end this war.

With the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression having a continued impact on the peoples of the U.S. and the world, we must stand up and demand the end to the bombings and other destabilization efforts against Libya, and all other forms of hostility against this African country.

We need money for jobs, housing, food, health care, and quality education -- not for war and destruction.

Tell Congress, the White House and the corporate media that the illegal and criminal war on Libya must end now.

Stop the bombs! End the war!

SIGN online petition at iacenter.org/africa/libyawarpowersact

Sample petition text (you will be able to modify it if you like):

To: Senate Foreign Relations Committee, House Foreign Affairs Committee, Congressional leaders

cc: President President Barack Obama, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, Vice President Joe Biden, U.N. Secretary General Ban, U.N. Security Council President G. Araud, U.N. General Assembly President Joseph Deiss,  members of the U.N. Security Council, U.N. member states, and major national and international media representatives

USE WAR POWERS ACT TO STOP THE WAR ON LIBYA AND THE NATO MASSACRES OF ISLAMIC RELIGIOUS LEADERS AND CIVILIANS NOW! 

On May 19 the war against Libya will reach its 60-day mark. On that date this criminal war will be in explicit violation of the War Powers Act.

In the past 57 days of a war that was promoted as a "humanitarian intervention" to enforce a "no-fly zone," the U.S. and NATO have conducted more than 2,500 bombing missions.

A May 13 NATO bombing killed 11 Islamic religious leaders and injured 47 other members of a highly publicized, unarmed religious peace delegation of 150 Imams and other Islamic leaders. The NATO command has acknowledged the attack occurred.

This was a deliberate, targeted massacre by U.S./NATO aircraft. The religious leaders were gathered to attempt a meeting of peace and reconciliation with the NATO-supported opposition. The attack occurred in the city of Brega, which is 500 miles east of Tripoli and close to the area under opposition control.

Since time immemorial, in every country and culture, peace delegations, religious delegations and unarmed envoys traveling under white flags have been accorded respect and safe passage, especially in war zones.

This latest NATO airstrike is a most grievous war crime. It is an unprecedented new level of international lawlessness and it reveals a dangerous escalation of the war on Muslim people.  It comes on top of the ongoing criminal assassination attempts on Col. Gadhafi that have already killed his son and three of his grandchildren.

NATO bombs have hit numerous civilian targets including the Libyan Down's Syndrome Society, a school that provided speech therapy, handicrafts and sports sessions for disabled children. NATO Planning Staff claim that "All NATO targets are military targets,"

And the New York Times reports that Gen. Sir David Richards, Britain's top military commander, is propsing that NATO target Libyan "infrastructure," including electrical power grids and fuel dumps, in government held areas. Such targeting would be an attack on the civilian population that would constitute a war crime according to the Geneva Conventions.

The people of Libya, North Africa, the Middle East, the U.S. and the world deserve a debate on the need to immediately end this war.

We need money for jobs, housing, food, health care, and quality education - Not war and destruction.

 The illegal and criminal war on Libya must end now.

 Stop the bombs! End the war!

Sincerely,
(your signature here)

SIGN online petition at iacenter.org/africa/libyawarpowersact



About the IAC | Donate | IAC Books & Resources | Contact Us | Sign Petition



Page printed from: 
http://www.iacenter.org/africa/libyawarpowers051711/

----------


## galantarie

purported Gaddafi letter to Congress urges ceasefire
Published: 11 June, 2011, 12:53
Apparently, Gadhafi did not write this letter. PLEASE READ:  http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=627081



> The Voice of Russia report opened up with "The leader of the ruling regime in Tripoli, Moammar Gadhaffi has declared his readiness for a ceasefire and negotiations with the opposition of Libya under the auspices of the United States". This statement is highly problematic, as at no point ever since 1977 has Muammar Qaddafi ever been called, nor referred to himself, as the ruler of Libya.
> 
> The style of the letter is thus not authentic and was written by some weak person, a source close to the Libyan leader told Mathaba. The Voice of Russia on the other hand is a radio station in a country that is even less wealthy than Libya, although it has nuclear weapons, and has proven itself subservient and fearful of NATO, according to Russian sources.
> 
> The report on the Voice of Russia continued "The text of the letter, dated June 9, was unveiled on Friday by a number of U.S. media."
> 
> Again this arouses suspicions as the Libyan leader has always both in times of peace and crisis, revealed his thoughts and words to Libyan and other media, and there are countless examples of his refusal to talk behind "closed doors", as evidenced for example by many YouTube videos of his encounters with the so-called king of Saudi Arabia at Arab summits.
> 
> The report in its third paragraph continues "The message was addressed to the Speaker of the House of Representatives John Boehner and other leaders of the U.S. Congress and the White House." Again, this is implausible given that Muammar Qaddafi would only make an address either to "our African son Obama" or an open letter to lesser positions such as the Speaker.
> ...


 #http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya




South Africa, Cape Town: Libyan President Muammar Gaddafi signs the guestbook after he toured the prison on Robben Island which was the home of South African President Nelson Mandela for many years, off Cape Town 14 June 1999 (AFP Photo)
TRENDS: Libya’s Odyssey Dawn TAGS: Oil, Conflict, Military, Politics, USA, Opposition, Libya, Gaddafi, War 

Some members of the US Congress have reportedly received a letter from Colonel Gaddafi, saying he is ready to negotiate a ceasefire. The authenticity of the letter has not yet been confirmed.
The three-page letter, dated June 9, was made public by several US media outlets on Friday. If proved authentic, the address signed “Col. Muammar Gaddafi, Commander of the Great Revolution” would give an assessment of the current situation in Libya and ways of resolving the humanitarian and military crisis as seen by the Colonel.
In the letter, Gaddafi calls for a ceasefire and says he is ready to hold negotiations with the opposition under the close watch of the US.
In his purported letter, Gaddafi urges a ceasefire, “the funding of humanitarian relief and assistance in fostering and furthering accommodation between the internal parties within Libya that are at odds.”
“We are ready to sit at the table with appropriate internal interlocutors lead by the United States. Let’s stop the destruction and begin the negotiations to find a peaceful solution for Libya,” the letter says. “I appeal to you, as the great Democracy, to assist us to determine our future as a people. Our nation must not be colonized again by Europeans. Our country must not be divided again. Help us to achieve our own self determination.”
The message echoes Gaddafi’s stance on the civil war being a solely internal affair for Libya, saying that “the UN Security Council Resolutions numbered 1970 and 1973 are ultra vires acts of the United Nations because they sanction intervention by NATO in an internal domestic event.”
Gaddafi blames “oil-hungry France” for starting the military intervention in Libya: “Clearly France’s actions are motivated by its desire to seize Libyan oil and to take advantage of the strategic location of Libya.” He claims that France “seeks to advance its own commercial interests” at the expense of the US.
He also warns that the Transitional National Council (TNC) has ties with Islamic extremists and that the TNC “are a group of individuals with extremist connections, the majority of which are not native to Libya.”
“It is very important for the Congress of the United States to recognize that AQ and Islamic extremists dominate the Eastern Region (Benghazi & Derna) and that these individuals have been, in the main, responsible for committing horrific atrocities against Libyan citizens,” the letter says.
However, the White House and the Congressmen that received the letter were far from impressed. A spokesperson for House Speaker John Boehner, one of those who received the letter, called the letter incoherent and pointed out that it “reinforces that Gaddafi must go.”
Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid was also among those who received the message, his communication director has dismissed the letter saying: “We have received a letter but, we’re not spending much time trying to confirm authenticity because we don’t much care what he has to say unless it includes a resignation,” as quoted by The Washington Post.
Earlier this week, Turkey offered Libya’s leader guarantees in return for leaving Libya. Recep Tayyip Erdogan said in an interview with NTV channel broadcast on Friday, that they are still waiting to hear back. Erdogan did not specify what those guarantees are and when the offer to Gaddafi was made.
“He has no other option but to leave Libya, with the condition that he is given certain guarantees. That’s the picture,” Erdogan said in the interview. “We have given him these guarantees; we said we will help you leave for wherever you would like.”
Earlier, an unnamed alliance official claimed that NATO now considers Colonel Gaddafi a legitimate target. NATO has long insisted that regime change is not an objective of the military operation.
Meanwhile in Misrata, after clashes between pro-Gaddafi and rebel forces, 31 people were reported dead and 110 injured, as reported by Reuters on Saturday.
Two hundred kilometers away from Misrata, the country’s capital Tripoli is being once again rocked by NATO airstrikes.
Lecturer in Modern History at Oxford University, Professor Mark Almond, says Gaddafi’s positions are not as weak as the West might want to present.
“Gaddafi is obviously under pressure,” he said. “His ground forces are being bombed by NATO. But he also has seen that in the US Congress a resolution was passed highly critical of what President Obama had done since the bombing started. So he begins to sense that there is division in Washington and perhaps in the West in general, inside NATO.”

----------


## galantarie

UH-o---The US POSTAL e-mail demon is not permitting the petiton to be sent out. IT IS BLOCKED: This is the reply: 
This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason: The user(s) account is temporarily over quota. <imission@nyc.rr.com> The following websites may contain more information to assist you: http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/rrmail.aspx http://postmaster.rr.com/help Please do not reply to this message, as it will go to an unreadmailbox 


--Pièce jointe du message transmise-- 
Date: Sat, 11 Jun 2011 09:21:08 -0400 
From: theorbo1@msn.com 
To: imission@nyc.rr.com 
Subject: From theorbo1@msn.com

----------


## galantarie

THE WAR HAWKS HAVE UNFORTUNATELY WON AGAIN 

http://panafricannews.blogspot.com/2...-in-libya.html 

House back up Obama?s illegal war and gives the president full authority to continue the combat indefinitely

----------


## galantarie

US Congress votes against Libya funding(AFP) – 5 hours ago

WASHINGTON — The US House of Representatives voted to prohibit the use of funds for American military operations in Libya.

Lawmakers adopted the amendment to a military appropriations bill by a vote of 248 to 163.

A number of members of Congress have recently expressed their dissatisfaction at President Barack Obama's decision to go ahead with operations in Libya in March and to continue without congressional authorization.

The amendment, introduced by Democratic representative Brad Sherman from California, invokes the War Powers Resolution, a 1973 law that limits presidential powers on sending troops abroad into combat zones without the consent of Congress.

Sherman's text states that "none of the funds made available by this act may be used in contravention of the War Powers Act."

According to the War Powers Resolution, the president must seek congressional authorization to send US troops into combat and must withdraw American forces within 60 days if Congress has not authorized the military action.

The same measure was presented in another bill to fund the Department of Homeland Security but failed to pass on June 2.

Lawmakers must still approve the appropriations bill as a whole and the measure must still be approved by the Senate.

The White House has been under rising pressure from congressional critics demanding details about US goals in Libya and questioning the likely costs and duration of the campaign, in which Washington now has a supporting role.

The House of Representatives recently passed a symbolic resolution chiding Obama for not seeking congressional approval for US involvement in Libya and giving him until June 17 to respond.

Copyright © 2011 AFP. All rights reserved. More »
Related articles
US House votes to block funding for Libya 
Aljazeera.net - 2 hours ago
Communication not Obama's strong point 
OneNewsNow - 1 hour ago
James A. Baker III and Lee H. Hamilton Op-Ed: Breaking the War Powers Stalemate 
Across the Aisle (blog) - 12 hours ago
More coverage (1) »

----------


## galantarie

The same measure was presented in another bill to fund the Department of Homeland Security but failed to pass on June 2.

Lawmakers must still approve the appropriations bill as a whole and the measure must still be approved by the Senate.

----------


## galantarie

Important Article: All friends of Africa and who want to know the reasons NATO is attacking Libya, please read this.

A good source of information on Libya and what has been happening there is here.

The BBC, what is it really, and the Britsh Foreign & Commonwealth Orafice (FCO), how this ties in to Bahrain, reality, Libya, and you:


Part 1:



Part 2:



And now to the very important matters, essential reading, you need at least 2 hours to complete properly... it is from September 23rd, 2009, and speaks of what is happening now, and what needs to happen to prevent the calamity of the destruction of all life on this planet by the Enemies of Life:
http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=626459

Print it, copy it, circulate it, save it on your phone, blue tooth it, mail it, record it, read it out at meetings.

----------


## galantarie

BREAKING NEWS: MEMBERS OF CONGRESS TO ANNOUNCE FEDERAL LAWSUIT AGAINST OBAMA CONCERNING LIBYA
Members of Congress To Announce Federal Lawsuit Concerning President Obama, the Libyan War and the American People

Washington D.C. – Congressmen Dennis Kucinich (D-OH) and Walter Jones (R-NC) will tomorrow lead a bipartisan group to file a complaint in federal court concerning President Barack Obama, the war in Libya and the American people.

Date: June 15, 2011
Time: 2:00 PM ET
Location: Courthouse Steps, 333 Constitution Avenue N.W. Washington D.C. 20001

Kucinich, Jones and fellow members will make remarks on the steps of the United States District Court for the District of Columbia following the filing of their lawsuit. They will be available for questions at that time.

----------


## galantarie

Boehner Wants Libya Answers by FridayBy John Stanton 
Roll Call Staff
June 14, 2011, 4:35 p.m

JohnStanton@rollcall.com

Updated: 7:07 p.m.

Speaker John Boehner warned the White House on Tuesday that it is about to run afoul of the War Powers Act and set a Friday deadline for the administration to provide him with a legal justification for continued military action in Libya.


In a terse letter sent to President Barack Obama on Tuesday afternoon, the Ohio Republican wrote, “In five days, the Administration will be in violation of the War Powers Resolution unless it asks for and receives authorization from Congress or withdraws all U.S. troops and resources from the mission.”

The letter represents the harshest criticism of the administration’s Libya policy to date, and Boehner pulled few punches. The Republican leader argued that Obama’s handling of the civil war “has left many Members of Congress, as well as the American people, frustrated by the lack of clarity over the Administration’s strategic policies, by a refusal to acknowledge and respect the role of the Congress, and by a refusal to comply with the basic tenets of the War Powers Resolution.”

Boehner goes on to tell Obama that either “you have concluded the War Powers Resolution does not apply to the mission in Libya, or you have determined the War Powers Resolution is contrary to the Constitution. The House, and the American people whom we represent, deserve to know the determination you have made.”

National Security Council spokesman Tommy Vietor responded Tuesday evening that the administration is “in the final stages of preparing extensive information for the House and Senate that will address a whole host of issues about our ongoing efforts in Libya, including those raised in the House resolution as well as our legal analysis with regard to the War Powers Resolution.”

The House approved a resolution this month questioning the administration’s involvement in the Libyan civil war and demanding detailed explanations of the administration’s justification for becoming engaged in the conflict.

----------


## randomname

George Washington University law professor Jonathan Turley and a handful of students filed a legal challenge today on behalf of 10 members of Congress protesting America's involvement in Libya.
According to a press release today, Turley filed the litigation  on behalf of:
John Conyers, Jr (D., Mich)
Dan Burton (R., Ind.)
Mike Capuano (D., Mass.)
Howard Coble, (R., N.C.)
John Conyers, (D. Mich.)
John J. Duncan (R., Tenn.)
Tim Johnson (R., Ill.)
Walter Jones (R., N.C.)
Dennis Kucinich (D., Ohio)
Ron Paul (R. Tex.)
The bi-partisan group are basing their argument on the War Power Act of 1973 which states the president may not send troops into combat for more than 90 days total, without the express consent of Congress.
Hurley has handled many high-profile cases including the representation of five former Attorneys General.
The full press release is below:
-------------------
WASHINGTON, DC-- Today at the U.S. Federal District Court for the District of Columbia, Professor Jonathan Turley and a George Washington student litigation team will file a historic challenge to the Libyan War on behalf of ten members of Congress.  These members include Democrats and Republicans from across the political spectrum.  They share a belief that Article I, Section 8 of the Constitution expressly requires the authorization of Congress before a president can commit the nation to war.  This challenge goes beyond Libya and challenges the claim by the Administration that the President has the inherent authority to order combat operations without the approval or declaration of Congress.
The Plaintiffs in this action include the second-longest standing member of Congress, John Conyers, Jr. (D., Mich), as well as leaders from both parties.  The members are Representatives Roscoe Bartlett (R., Md); Dan Burton (R., Ind.); Mike Capuano (D., Mass.); Howard Coble (R., N.C.); John Conyers (D., Mich.); John J. Duncan (R., Tenn.); Tim Johnson (R., Ill.); Walter Jones (R., N.C.); Dennis Kucinich (D., Ohio); and Ron Paul (R., Tx).
“We are deeply honored to represent these courageous members of Congress in their defense of important constitutional limitations on executive power,” said Professor Turley.  While there are many uncertain questions under the Constitution, this is not one of them. The Framers spoke repeatedly and forcibly of their desire to bar presidents from committing the nation to war without congressional authorization and inserted an express limitation into Article I.  The last few years have vividly demonstrated the dangers that the Framers sought to avoid in dividing the war powers between the Executive and Legislative branches.  Despite their sharp ideological differences, these members are bond by deep faith in the Constitution and a sense of responsibility in defending its provisions.  We shall their concerns and are eager to advance their claims in the Judicial Branch in this lawsuit.”
This is an action for injunctive and declaratory relief.  In addition to challenging the circumvention of express constitutional language, it will also challenge arguments that no one (including members of Congress) has “standing” to submit this question to judicial review.  These members will ask the federal district court for review of the constitutional question and for recognition that the Constitution must allow for judicial review of claims of undeclared wars under Article I.
Professor Turley has handled a variety of high-profile cases, including, but not limited to, his representation of five former Attorneys General during the Clinton Impeachment, his successful challenge of the Elizabeth Morgan Act (the first law struck down as a bill of attainder in decades), and his recent representation of Judge Thomas Porteous in his impeachment trial before the United States Senate this year.  He is a frequent witness before Congress.  His biography can be found at http://jonathanturley.org/about/.   
Professor Turley is being assisted in this case by a team including Jodie Cheng, David Fox, Kyle Noonan, Eric Sidler, and Geoff Turley (no relation to Professor Turley).
Professor Turley can be reached through his assistant Ashley Klearman at 202-994-0537 or on his direct line at 202-994-7001 or by email at jturley@law.gwu.edu.  For more information, please contact Claire Duggan at (202) 431-9135; cduggan@law.gwu.edu

----------


## galantarie

http://www.rollcall.com/news/House-M...=email&pos=epm

House Members Sue Obama Over Libya
By Jessica Brady 
Roll Call Staff
June 15, 2011, 12:03 p.m.
A group of House lawmakers led by Rep. Dennis Kucinich filed a lawsuit against President Barack Obama Wednesday, asserting that the administration does not have Congress' approval to continue engaging in the Libyan conflict. 
Kucinich later said the Obama administration now has to make its case in court. 

"They can tell it to the judge now," Kucinich said. "They can't claim this isn't a war." 

The lawsuit is asking the court to "declare that the war in Libya is illegal and order the White House to stop." 

The goal of the administration and legislators who support the Libya mission is approval of a new resolution that backs U.S. participation, which would serve as an equivalent to congressional authorization. 

In his letter to Obama, Boehner complained that the administration has failed to address questions about the mission that were in the June 3 House resolution, which set a two-week deadline for a response. 

Boehner's letter reiterated the Friday deadline and took the additional step of warning that a failure to respond could violate the War Powers Resolution. 

According to Boehner, a 90-day deadline for congressional authorization of the Libya mission expires Sunday. 

"It would appear that, in five days, the administration will be in violation of the War Powers Resolution unless it asks for and receives authorization from Congress or withdraws all U.S. troops and resources from the mission," Boehner's letter said. 

The White House has previously said it was complying with the War Powers Resolution through frequent briefings on the Libya mission. 

Boehner's letter contested that assertion. 

"Since the mission began, the administration has provided tactical operational briefings to the House of Representatives, but the White House has systematically avoided requesting a formal authorization for its action," Boehner's letter said. "It has simultaneously sought, however, to portray that its actions are consistent with the War Powers Resolution. The combination of these actions has left many members of Congress, as well as the American people, frustrated by the lack of clarity over the administration's strategic policies, by a refusal to acknowledge and respect the role of the Congress, and by a refusal to comply with the basic tenets of the War Powers Resolution." 

Such political wrangling over war powers is common in Washington, with presidents frequently seeking to expand their freedom to commit U.S. forces and Congress battling to exert influence on the process. 

Boehner's letter said that, in this case, "the ongoing, deeply divisive debate originated with a lack of genuine consultation prior to commencement of operations and has been further exacerbated by the lack of visibility and leadership from you and your administration." 

With his letter, Boehner raised the stakes on an issue that could prove politically embarrassing to Obama, with increasing numbers of Republicans and Democrats opposing the Libya mission. 

In announcing the mission in March, Obama said U.S. forces would take the early lead in establishing a no-fly zone over the country in order to enforce a U.N. resolution calling for the protection of Libyan civilians from forces loyal to leader Moammar Gadhafi. 

The U.S. forces eventually assumed a supporting role as NATO took over the mission. 

Congressional opponents of the mission say that its objective of civilian protection fails to match the stated U.S. goal of Gadhafi's resignation or ouster and that the Libya situation could become a stalemate. 

The White House says incremental progress is occurring through increasing diplomatic, political and military pressure on Gadhafi to step down. 

In a coincidence of scheduling, Resolution. *Obama and Boehner are set to play golf together for the first time Saturday, a day after Boehner's deadline for information from the administration and the day before he says it could be in violation of the War Powers* 

CNN's Tom Cohen contributed to this report. 
Copyright CNN 2011


Read more: http://www.wisn.com/politics/2824488...#ixzz1PNkxgFSH

----------


## galantarie

McCain Scolds White House on Libya
By David M. Drucker and Jessica Brady 
Roll Call Staff
June 16, 2011, 2:35 p.m.
Sen. John McCain hammered President Barack Obama Thursday for claiming that U.S. military action in Libya does not rise to the level of hostilities governed by the War Powers Act.

----------


## galantarie

One does not bomb a country to smithereens costing multi-billions in damage and killing and wouunding thousands of people and then say, it is not  on the level of a war !!!

What does Obama think he was doing? Playing a computer Game ???

----------


## galantarie

The Imperialist-WAR attacks by *NATO* and the USA against Libyan territory have left *thousands dead and has forced the exodus of nearly 900,000 migrant workers and their families, according to agencies of the United Nations.*....Thousands have died at sea trying to reach Italy; and hundred of black Libyans have been hatcheted to death by al-Quada and Old Regime supremists.  Then Barack Obama says this is no WAR---especially when Tripoli and Misrata look like Dresden and Berlin at the end of WWII?   
On top of that, how much "DEFENCE" dollars were spent on Flights, jets, rockets, launchers, warships, missile, bombs, helicopters and hand weaponry all for Libya? How much was alocated for Hillary Clinton and John McCain to go to and fund the rebels in Bengazi----How much "time" was spent for all these maneuvers?   And I have heard reports now, that indeed 3 Americans were killed sofar in this conflict.  and as far as "boots on the ground": There is pleanty of virgin camera footage showing the foreign mercenaries the American CIA and NATO are using to give tactical advantage to the "rebel" RATS.  The NATO General in Chief is an America; and they have set-up  a base in Bengazi. There are lots of American wolves on the ground in Libya, believe it or not...not just the  "rebel " heads who have been living in VIRGINIA (USA) for the past 20 years!   
& As Landman said: 


> " America’s media wholeheartedly support US imperial wars, no matter how lawless, mindless, destructive and counterproductive. In fact, they revel in them, cheerleading daily slaughter, mostly affecting non-combatant men, women and children, defenseless against American-led terror bombing."


and this is the case, especially when someone can doal out to a "reporter" $$s or €€s or ££s...They will make-up, twist or say anything for lucrative money---no matter what the source of that money is.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Two articles: * Bear in mind... back in the begining of April, Qaddafi and the Libyan government attempted multiple times to talks and settle the CIA/US/UK coup with Rebel insurgents, but was refused.  Other countries attempted to hold talks like Russia, Venezuela, and were refused. Now that NATO and the REBELS are in a predictament they want to talk with Qaddafi. Libya has also intercepted weapons from Qatar, which appear to be from Pakistan, which military is funded by the US. From the look of the pictures, the people are backing Qaddafi, not the US/UK/France Rebel Insurgents.
*

Gaddafi rules out talks with Libya rebels                * 
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/africa...433682725.html



> Assertion comes as rebels say they have captured one of Gaddafi's most important commanders on their way to Zliten.
> 
> *Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi has ruled out talks with the rebels seeking to end his 41-year-rule.*
>  "There will be no talks between me and them until Judgment Day,"  Gaddafi told a crowd of thousands of his supporters in his home city of  Sirte on Thursday in a remotely delivered audio message. "They need to  talk with the Libyan people ... and they will respond to them."
>  Gaddafi's remarks come as Libya's foreign minister reportedly met  with his Russian counterpart to discuss Gaddafi's exit from the country.
>  The audio message, however, cast doubts on a flurry of recent international efforts to negotiate an end to a deepening conflict.
>  In another speech broadcast by Libyan television, Gaddafi addressed  "a meeting of Misurata tribes", calling for "a march on the city (east  of Tripoli) to liberate it" from rebels.
>  Meanwhile, the rebels have escalated their offensive  against Gaddafi's forces east of the capital Tripoli, capturing one of  the most prominent government commanders along the way.
>  After two days of fighting, they moved their position to about 4km  forward from Dafniyah, a small town between Zliten and Misurata. 
> ...


 
*Col Gaddafi's speech was broadcast over loudspeakers in Zawiya    * 

 The story so far Rebels' major advance  Why is it taking so long? Why is France arming rebels?

                      Libyan leader Colonel Muammar Gaddafi has again vowed never to leave Libya, the "land of his ancestors". 
         His speech was broadcast to supporters in the city of Zawiya,  which was taken back from rebels after fierce fighting in the early  stages of the revolt. 
         The remarks came after the US recognised the opposition as Libya's "legitimate governing authority".

*NATO air strikes hit Tripoli's outskirts in one of the heaviest nights of bombing for weeks.*
         Col Gaddafi stressed his intention to remain in power. 
         "They're asking me to leave," he said. "I will never leave  the land of my ancestors or the people who have sacrificed themselves  for me."
         His speech was broadcast over loudspeakers in Zawiya, a town  some 50km (30 miles) west of the capital which was controlled by rebel  forces early on in the fighting and only retaken after a bitter battle. 
         It was the third address by Col Gaddafi in recent days  apparently aimed at showing the support he enjoys in towns where his  forces are in control.   
         There was also a rally in Zlitan over the weekend, where up  to 40,000 people - some of them bussed in - took over the main square to  voice their backing for the colonel.  

*On Friday, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton announced  that the US no longer regarded him as the legitimate authority, and  would recognize the Transnational Council (TNC), joining some 30  countries to do so.* 

         This means billions of dollars of Libyan assets frozen in US banks could be released to the rebels.
   Stalemate           Early on Sunday, Tripoli's eastern suburb of Tajoura came under heavy Nato attack. 
         Plumes of smoke were seen and rumbling blasts were reported to have continued for at least an hour. 
         Libyan television said civilian and military targets had been hit, adding that there were casualties, but gave no details. 
         Nato said the target was a military depot which ostensibily  stored a fleet of vehicles for the African Union's peacekeeping duties.  But surveillance indicated that Col Gaddafi ahd been using the fleet to  sustain the war close to Misrata, Nato said. 
         RAF aircraft from Britain, which took part in the strikes,  dropped 17 precision-guided bombs, causing extensive damage to their  targets, officials said.   
         More than 10 rebels were reported to have been killed as they  tried to advance on the key oil port of Brega.  It was not known if any  government forces had been killed.
         The conflict in Libya appears to be in a protracted stalemate. Rebels are holding eastern Libya and pockets in the west.  
         Col Gaddafi remains entrenched in Tripoli, despite the Nato bombing campaign.  
         International sanctions have also been imposed and  international arrest warrants issued against leading figures in the  Libyan regime.
         Western and Arab members of the Libya Contact Group are  drawing up a plan to end hostilities, which will be presented to Col  Gaddafi.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

how nice, how considerate of them:


Muammar Gaddafi *could stay in Libya*, William Hague concedes

Foreign secretary *opens path for political peace* as British planes *step up bombing before Ramadan
*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...iam-hague-plan

this whole thing still has me INCREDIBLY pissed off.

----------


## galantarie

There is full of evidence of US Troops deployed on land in Libya. There are also 50-100 tanks of American make spotted and identified this past week. The civilian protest of *One million marching to the Mountains* was bombed by Nato, and then ambushed, with thousands of civilians and children dead and many more thousands wounded severely. A hospital, in  an area where there is no military or police anywhere's nearby was demolished in Zlitan. 




Since the start of the uprising, there have been over 1100 civilian deaths (a good portion children) and hundreds of thousands (and I am not exaggerating) who were wounded by NATO bombings all over Libya. Airplanes, owned and flown by the so-called Bengazi Rebel regime (officially recognised by the USA as the _TNC_) have been flying all over Libya. NATO bombs blew-up a portion of the vital *man-made SAHARA WATERWAY* and the pipe factory in Brega  (which is the only plant which could fix the damage) !  It has been stated that 75% of NATOs funds come from America; and the lead General of NATO is an American. Without the USA, NATO cannot exist.

Obama still has the nerve to deny this is a WAR, an unjust one at that, publicly "begun" on the false media complaint (proven untrue with evidence) that the Libyan government was killing their own citizens.  Obama says he will continue bombing until al-Gadhafi  "steps-down"--!!! (May I ask, "step-down" from what? Gadhafi  has held NO political position of power sine 1977, when all powers were totally given over to the Libyan people (in the creation of the JAMAHRIYA); and totally completed as a sovereign State by 1983. (This is celebrated on 02 MARCH every year by all Libyans!)

----------


## galantarie

All of the media reports that I had seen were false. 
Moammar al-Gadhafi is a deeply religious (but truly non-fanatic) moral human being, who love his family and all humankind. He has written so much and given the world so much. BUT, it all has been twisted and distorted by the West. (Even in 1999, Pierre Salinger was in awe of the poetic beauty and mysticism of al-Gadhafi's writings with the publication "Escape to Hell", etc.)
And to quote Dennis South:



> I then began to read about the great progress that he had made for Libya: 90% literacy; free college; free housing; free land and seeds; No. 53 on the United Nations Index of Human Development; equality for Libyan women; a monthly oil-revenue-sharing stipend for each Libyan of $1000 a month in their bank accounts; highest standard of living in all of Africa, and on and on and on.  How surprised I was!
> 
> Then I began to read about Gaddafi’s deep, deep, deep development projects in Africa.  I read about how he increased profits by 80% for one country’s coffee industry, making it independent by providing machines that allowed that country to process its own coffee and coffee products, rather than sell the raw coffee to Europe, and thus lose a ton of money.  I read about the rice fields in Mozambique, I think.  I read that every time a rice field is created, 100,000 more jobs are created for Africans. 
> 
> I read that Gaddafi saved Africa $500,000,000–half-a-billion dollars a year that Africa had formerly paid to Europe for satellite service.  I read that Gaddafi put up the first serious sum of money for the purchase of Africa’s own satellite, and how furious Europe was in losing that $500,000,000 a year. 
> 
> I then read about the African Central Bank with Lagos headquarters that Gaddafi was going to create, as well as an African Investment Bank in Sirte, and an African Monetary Fund with HQ in Yaounde, all to start business on 1st September 2011.  And that now the U.S. and E.U. have stolen the $32 billion contribution from Libya for the $42 billion start-up fund, for this African economic project that would free the continent from the World Bank and the IMF. Along with a total around $200 billion stolen from Libya with the U.S. and E.U. freezing all Libya’s money abroad.
> 
> I read that Gaddafi was going to create a new currency called “The Afro,” which would be backed by Libyan oil, and that all of these economic ventures were designed to create a strong and independent Africa.
> ...


I could go on and on. So I ask, not only "WHY ALL THE LIES PURPOTRATED AGAINST al-GADHAFI AND LIBYA"; but also, *why has not OBAMA (BARRY SANTARO) been prosecuted???*

----------


## galantarie

Obama and NATO turn Libya, and a $30 billion check, over to Jihadists
Posted: 2011/07/26
From: Mathaba	    Share on TwitterFacebook


How would Americans feel if they knew the Obama administration just agreed to hand people affiliated with a designated terrorist group a $30 billion dollar check and recognize them as the legitimate rulers of Libya?

By *Tara Servatius*



> Things weren’t looking so good for the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group back in 2004 when they were designated a foreign terrorist group by the State Department. In chilling testimony, then-CIA Director George Tenet warned the Senate Intelligence Committee in 2004 that even if Osama bin Laden's al-Qaeda was completely destroyed, “a global network of Islamic extremists bent on killing Americans had emerged.” Tenet listed the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG) as one of those groups.
> 
> [libya-rebel] In 2007, the LIFG formally joined al-Qaeda, an event so well documented that even Reuters covered it. Its goals, which it is now close to achieving thanks to airpower help from President Obama and NATO, include killing Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi, setting up an Islamic caliphate in Libya and waging international jihad.
> 
> The known leaders of the Libyan rebel forces on the ground are all former LIFG fighters, some with documented personal connections to al-Qaeda. The Transitional National Council, which the Obama administration recognized last week as the official government of Libya, is packed with pro-LIFG activists, lawyers who have advocated for imprisoned LIFG fighters, and Islamic scholars from LIFG strongholds.
> 
> Something smells strongly of jihad here.
> 
> What Americans have been told about Libya is that there were some protests, some people rebelled, and Gaddafi started killing them, so we had to intervene. The media never got around to explaining that the people behind the “Day of Rage” protests in Libya that kicked off the civil war were supporters of the more than 1,000 LIFG fighters who were killed in a prison massacre in 1995 by Gaddafi after they attempted an uprising. Gaddafi had jailed them to halt their jihadist takeover of the country and save his own skin.
> ...


*Tara Servatius* is radio talk show host at _NewsTalk 1110 WBT_ in Charlotte.
#http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=627678?rss

----------


## galantarie

BTW, that 30 billion did not belong to GADHAFI. It was for his _Developement of Africa Fund_. Therfore, they are stolen assets from all the African peoples.

Also now, OBAMA CLAIMS he will stop the _Social Security_ checks to the elderly from going out Wednesday next week because of lack of funds??????

Who is crazy? al-Gadhafi was right when he said two weeks ago, that the "trio" needed to see doctors badly for psychiatry, and be put-away (for their and the people's safety).

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Dude you have to give  references/evidence to your posts. I find it quite surprising no Libyan news agencies or civilian camera footage of these demonstrations/marches/protests/NATO bombings.

If you want any credibility, you have to post links/evidence, not just blurb accusations.




> There is full of evidence of US Troops deployed on land in Libya. There are also 50-100 tanks of American make spotted and identified this past week. The civilian protest of *One million marching to the Mountains* was bombed by Nato, and then ambushed, with thousands of civilians and children dead and many more thousands wounded severely. A hospital, in  an area where there is no military or police anywhere's nearby was demolished in Zlitan. 
> 
> Since the start of the uprising, there have been over 1100 civilian deaths (a good portion children) and hundreds of thousands (and I am not exaggerating) who were wounded by NATO bombings all over Libya. Airplanes, owned and flown by the so-called Bengazi Rebel regime (officially recognised by the USA as the _TNC_) have been flying all over Libya. NATO bombs blew-up a portion of the vital *man-made SAHARA WATERWAY* and the pipe factory in Brega  (which is the only plant which could fix the damage) !  It has been stated that 75% of NATOs funds come from America; and the lead General of NATO is an American. Without the USA, NATO cannot exist.
> 
> Obama still has the nerve to deny this is a WAR, an unjust one at that, publicly "begun" on the false media complaint (proven untrue with evidence) that the Libyan government was killing their own citizens.  Obama says he will continue bombing until al-Gadhafi  "steps-down"--!!! (May I ask, "step-down" from what? Gadhafi  has held NO political position of power sine 1977, when all powers were totally given over to the Libyan people (in the creation of the JAMAHRIYA); and totally completed as a sovereign State by 1983. (This is celebrated on 02 MARCH every year by all Libyans!)

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

The Role of the UN Security Council in Unleashing an Illegal War against Libya
http://en.m4.cn/archives/20740.html

----------


## galantarie

and BTW: IT IS FALSE INFOMATION THAT LOYALIST FORCES PLANTED LAND MINES in order to explode the wells and cities if he "lost". I have pictures of the REBEL-RATS planting the plastic-Belgian-made land-mines; not loyalist forces. al-Gadhafi will never destroy his country or its natural resources which BELONG TO ALL THE PEOPLE OF LIBYA.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-13138102





19 April 2011
Libya conflict: Rebels accused of reneging on mines vow
By Stuart Hughes

BBC News

The BBC saw rebels laying mines Libya Crisis
Rebels’ major advance
Why is it taking so long?
Why is France arming rebels?
Human rights campaigners have accused rebels in Libya of failing to honour a pledge not to use land-mines in their fight against Muammar Gaddafi.

The BBC filmed rebels planting anti-vehicle mines near the key town of Ajdabiya at the weekend.

Human Rights Watch researchers said mines had been laid despite rebel assurances they would not be used.

Devices filmed by the BBC at the weekend have been identified as PRB-M3 anti-tank mines produced in Belgium during the 1970s and 1980s.
made in Belgium plastic land mines used by rebels

Tens of thousands of the mines, which are cased in plastic and contain almost 7kg (15lb) of explosives, have been found stockpiled in depots in the rebel stronghold of Benghazi in eastern Libya.

‘Used without precautions’

“Despite their promises not to use any kind of mines, the video footage clearly shows rebel fighters laying anti-vehicle mines on the outskirts of Ajdabiya,” Peter Bouckaert, emergencies director at Human Rights Watch (HRW), told BBC News.

“
These anti-vehicle mines are being used by the rebels without any precautions to avoid civilian casualties and that violates their obligations under international law”
Peter Bouckaert

Human Rights Watch
“We call on the rebel authorities to formalise their pledge not to use mines, to clearly command their forces not to use any type of mines, and to clear and secure any remaining mines.”

The weapons used by the rebels fall outside the 1997 Ottawa Treaty, which bans anti-personnel but not anti-vehicle land-mines. Libya has not signed the treaty.

However, campaigners say mines such as the PRB-M3 are often deployed in violation of international humanitarian law.

HRW says the use of PRB-M3 mines and the manner in which they have been laid in Libya make them particularly dangerous to non-combatants.

Because they are made of plastic, it is hard for de-mining teams to detect them. Areas mined by the rebels appear not to have been marked or mapped, making any future clearance efforts more difficult.

Variants of the weapon held in rebel stockpiles can also be booby-trapped or fitted with a sensitive fuse.

rebels have thousands of Belgium plastic land mines
The rebels have access to tens of thousands of mines in eastern depots Although the devices are designed to be triggered by the weight of a vehicle, the pressure caused by stepping on a device fitted with a sensitive fuse can be enough to cause an explosion.

Campaigners say this, in effect, makes the weapon an anti-personnel landmine.

“While not specifically banned, these anti-vehicle mines are being used by the rebels without any precautions to avoid civilian casualties and that violates their obligations under international law,” said Mr Bouckaert.

“The rebels should immediately cease the use of all types of mines if they want to avoid civilian casualties as they have pledged,” he added.

----------


## galantarie

Gadhafi is a mystical genius. He was selected to be born in this time and age to reveal to man a means of living together healthfully in a society of PEACE and unity with nationalistic pride. He is a builder and also a man full of love: of his fellow man, and of life. Yet, as he says, he fears not death. Why should he? He has done nothing to be ashamed of before man or God. He is The Lord's instrument; and he will not turn away from what he has been asked to do.

----------


## galantarie

Libyan Khaled HEMIDA today filed a lawsuit against NATO before the civil court in Brussels, requesting payment of indemnity from the Alliance for killing a woman and three children in one of the air strikes, said his lawyer.
 The regime accuses NATO of the air strikes that killed 15 people, including three children, and the Alliance insists that the attack was a military prirode..

 Khaled al-Gaddafi supporting HEMIDA claims that women tumbled Safa (34) and three small children were killed in the bombing Sormano, 20 June, which was allegedly the target of his father, Kuvildi HEMIDA, close to the regime of Libyan leader Muammar el Gaddafi. Kuvildi HEMIDA was injured in the attack, reports France Press.


Kuvildi HEMJEDI   

5 million have demonstrated support for the Libyan JAMAHIRIYA and Moammar al-Gadhafi





26 July 2011



Thanks to Andrea Santilli for this site:
http://www.francocenerelli.com/antol...tolo.htm#intro

----------


## galantarie

This is one remarkable man. How can anyone stop a brilliant mind from expressing what God/Allah has revealed to him for humanity? That is utterly insane. Those who would offer retirement (without a mouthpiece) for our-brother leader have absolutely no sense of who he is, or what the holy JAMAHIRIYA is, or why they're on this planet. Shame on their ignorance, either they humble themselves & begin learning  or they should be the ones to shut-up. What right have they to foolishly speak, and yet deny a MUJJADID from speaking? 

This Letter Address of Muammar Gaddafi, Libyan leader for Europe, was at the same UN ENVOY visit conference this week

----------

